# Apple documents



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i messed up when doing an invoice, i opened an older one, changed what i needed to change and clicked the save icon, so its over written the old invoice, so how do i change the file "name", as its still under the old "invoice 012" but i need to now change it to "invoice 013"

ta


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

If you right-click on the file or hold CTRL and click on it you should have an option to rename.

Also if you are using an iPhone/iPad just press and hold on the file for the additional options.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

That or just have the file selected and hit enter.

Or click to highlight the file, then click again on the file name and it will allow you to edit the file name.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

TGi said:


> If you right-click on the file or hold CTRL and click on it you should have an option to rename.
> 
> Also if you are using an iPhone/iPad just press and hold on the file for the additional options.


strangely, if its on the desktop, this'll work, but when I'm selecting from Microsoft Word (for Mac) it docent do it, bizarre


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> That or just have the file selected and hit enter.
> 
> Or click to highlight the file, then click again on the file name and it will allow you to edit the file name.


same as my other answer, seems to do that ok as well, if its on the desktop, very weird


----------

